# Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

					Nach drei Bestseller-Comics um "Adolf, die Nazisau" und dem Videoclip "Der Bonker", der mit rund 20 Millionen Klicks alle Rekorde brach und ein weltweites Echo auslöste, ist es höchste Zeit, Adolf von Walter Moers auch auf die große Leinwand zu bringen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*


----------



## Erok (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Also mir gefiel ja schon das Bonker-Video damals sehr gut.

Da freu ich mich schon mal auf den Film  Glaub das ist mir die 9 Euro 99 wert


----------



## savage-fg (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Sau geil


----------



## Psytis (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

"Krautfunding"

soll das ein Wortspiel sein? wenn ja, ich schnalls nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Mir wäre es sogar die knapp 50 Reichstaler wert. Alleine die Figur wäre ja schon Kult und dazu die Disc. Ich setze schonmal die Zeitmaschine in Gang


----------



## beren2707 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Crowdfunding -> Krautfunding.
Ob ich mein sauer verdientes €uro-Spielgeld für den Film ausgeben soll, weiß ich noch nicht; sehen würde ich ihn aber ganz bestimmt gerne. Vlt. nehmen die auch ein Äquivalent in Sauerkraut als Bezahlung entgegen. Zwei Fässchen sollten genügen.


----------



## Leandros (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*



Psytis schrieb:


> "Krautfunding"
> 
> soll das ein Wortspiel sein? wenn ja, ich schnalls nicht.


 
Es ist Crowdfunding. Soll ein Wortspiel sein, denn wir Deutschen wurden im 2WK immer "Krauts" genannt (weil die dummen Amis und Briten dachten wir würden nur Sauerkraut futtern).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Das mit den Krauts existiert sogar jetzt noch. In erster Linie geht es aber um den Spracheffekt von klein Addi. Sehr gut wurde ja auch die Prunkuniform von Göring dargestellt, dagegen sind die Ordensüberladenen Uniformen der Russen ja ein Witz


----------



## lu89 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das mit den Krauts existiert sogar jetzt noch. In erster Linie geht es aber um den Spracheffekt von klein Addi. Sehr gut wurde ja auch die Prunkuniform von Goebells dargestellt, dagegen sind die Ordensüberladenen Uniformen der Russen ja ein Witz


 Das öst aber Göring! Goebbels war nöcht so dick ! Ich finds aufjedenfall sehr geil, der Film würd Pflicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Shit stimmt, hatte mich da glatt versehen. Habe ös beröchtigt


----------



## Jor-El (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Dann noch fix die neue deutsche Rechtschreibreform büffeln und dann wird es am Ende vllt. nur ein Albtraum anstatt eines ollen Alptraums.


----------



## Dark Messiah (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

fand ich jetzt iwie nicht so toll..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Gut gemachtes Filmchen 
Die Nazis gehören einfach verarscht, denn auf Logik/Vernunft reagieren die sowieso nicht (bzw können es nicht), solche Zeichentrick/Animierte Filme sind ein gutes Werkzeug dafür, um auch die Jungen und Jung gebliebenen besser zu erreichen.


----------



## Kapii (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Jetzt gibts auch noch ein Trickfilm mit dem scheiß dämmlichen Adolf. Diese Faszination bleibt einfach ungebrochen. Was kommt als nächstes, Trickfilme mit Stalin und Pol Pot? 

Wer sich informieren will sollte einige Dokumentarfilme schauen. Mit den Nazis war nicht zu spaßen, sie waren gut organisiert und nicht harmlos sondern saugefährlich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Nicht das jetzt eine Diskussion über den Zweiten Weltkrieg bzw das DritteReich ausbricht (nicht der richtige Platz), aber :


Kapii schrieb:


> Mit den Nazis war nicht zu spaßen, sie waren gut  organisiert und nicht harmlos sondern saugefährlich.


Das ist schon klar, das bestreitet auch niemand, aber die Ideologie dahinter und die ins Auge stechenden Figuren sind doch das Humorvolle(ste), dem was man sich bedienen sollte.
Dieser Film soll doch Spaß machen und keine Dokumentation werden, ist doch toll das die Ansichten und Personen der Rechten Szene humorvoll angeprangert und verunglimpft werden.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*



Kapii schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes, Trickfilme mit Stalin und Pol Pot?


 
Da wär's noch! Da würde eh kaum einer wissen um wen es geht. Das letzte mal als ich Pol Pot irgendwo erwähnt habe, kam nur als Antwort: "Pol Pot? Ist das nicht der Dings aus der Fernsehwerbung?" 

Also ich finde den Trailer ganz lustig und würde mir den Film sicher mal anschauen bei Gelegenheit. Aber Geld ausgeben tue ich in der Regel eher nicht für solche Streifen.


----------



## fear.de (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich find so Filme einfach nur lächerlich!

Damals hätte man sich sowas nicht getraut, heute macht jeder auf dicke Hose weil man keine Konsequenzen mehr erwarten muss!

Das sind genau die Leute die damals als erstes den Arm gehoben hätten, naja ein Film für zurück gebli.......


----------



## docdent (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*



lu89 schrieb:


> Das öst aber Göring! Goebbels war nöcht so dick ! Ich finds aufjedenfall sehr geil, der Film würd Pflicht


 
Öst ös zu fassen! Krögen denn dö Könder koinen Onterröcht in doitscher Geschöchte möhr? Wö kann man des Föhrers troien Freund Goebbels mit dem Verrrrrräter und Ffffeigling Göhring verwöchseln?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*



fear.de schrieb:


> Damals hätte man sich sowas nicht getraut, heute macht jeder auf dicke Hose weil man keine Konsequenzen mehr erwarten muss!


 Wann, in den Dreißiger/Vierziger Jahren ?
Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was daran schlecht sein soll das es keine Konsequenzen für derlei Filme mehr gibt ?!


> Das sind genau die Leute die damals als erstes den Arm gehoben hätten


Welche Leute meinst du ?


> naja ein Film für zurück gebli.......


(Sarkasmus AN) "Applaus" Wirklich sehr erwachsen und reif deine aussage (Sarkasmus AUS) - die du dich nicht mal getraut hast zu vollenden.
Die einzigen (Emotional/Geistig) "zurück gebliebenen" waren Protagonisten des Dritten Reichs.


----------



## fear.de (14. Dezember 2012)

Du verstehst mein Post von Anfang bis Ende nicht. Das Ende hab ich weg gelassen, da man hier für jeden mückenschiss ne VW bekommt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

Kläre mich, und die anderen, bitte auf was mit Beitrag #17 genau gemeint war.
Und bitte nicht wieder solche Zweideutigen kurzen Sätze.


----------



## docdent (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*



fear.de schrieb:


> Ich find so Filme einfach nur lächerlich!
> Damals hätte man sich sowas nicht getraut, heute macht jeder auf dicke Hose weil man keine Konsequenzen mehr erwarten muss!
> Das sind genau die Leute die damals als erstes den Arm gehoben hätten, naja ein Film für zurück gebli.......



Ob ich einen ganzen Film auf dem Niveau durchhalten würde, weiß ich auch nicht. Der Trailer war aber ganz witzig.
Ob manche derjenigen, die den heute Film gut finden, damals nicht auch glühende Anhänger von AH hätten sein können, kann niemand beurteilen, auszuschließen ist das sicher nicht. 
Dass man heute bei uns solche Filme über AH, Stalin und andere Massenmörder drehen kann, finde ich gut. Dass das damals ein Todesurteil hätte sein können, ist wohl jedem klar. Und auch heute gibt es noch genug Regionen, wo man mit vergleichbaren Filmen, Karikaturen oder Texten sein Leben riskiert. Leider.


----------



## SphinxBased (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Adolf - Der Film: Langer Trailer "Der Alptraum" - Krautfunding gestartet*

sonst lacht ihr deutschen über jeden müll.....ich betone jeden müll....und dann macht ihr einen auf moralapostel..man das ist eine verarsche und kein ernsthafter film..
Keiner will verschönigen was damals passierte aber irgendwann is mal schluss.....
sry. geht zum lachen in den keller


----------

